

Gödel, Escher, Bach Reddit read through: buy your book now - ssutch
http://www.reddit.com/r/GEB

======
ssutch
Just wanted to remind anyone who wanted to join the readthrough to buy the
book now.

Also use the google calendar to keep up:
[https://www.google.com/calendar/b/0/embed?src=OXM5YnM0cjgzaX...](https://www.google.com/calendar/b/0/embed?src=OXM5YnM0cjgzaXFpbHUzNzY4bmdwcXU0NzhAZ3JvdXAuY2FsZW5kYXIuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbQ&gsessionid=PTobZKMNxKLWTeqSXA3GGg)

